# Free LEGAL CLINIC for Veterans NOV 8 Galveston



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Galveston VA Outpatient Clinic, 3828 Avenue N, Galveston 77550
November 8
9am - 12pm
713-759-1133

*http://www.hba.org/services/veterans-legal-initiative/*


----------

